# MAXIMA wont start .. need help



## valleysyder (Nov 23, 2008)

car belong to a friend of mine 2000 maxima .. completely stock , remote starter /alarm 224K .. original motor was replaced 2 years ago .. NO CEL or CODES .. 

was running before , died on him randomly at street light .. he parked it for the last 6 months .. and only towed it to my home garage for me to work on it since extra money was available now ..

car didnt want to crank over at first .. i traced it to the ignition switch and starter ( replaced with DURALAST ) , battery is brand new DURALAST also .. ..

got the car to crank now but wont turn over .. ,good compression , has SPARK , and fuel PRESSURE .. but the injectors are not firing ( from what my NOID LIGHTS are telling me ).. ANY HELP ? suggestion and also .. when throwing my key in for the first TIME .. CEL doesnt even come on .. could someone have disable (broke lamp bulb) .. i need to throw my code reader on it ..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The MIL should illuminate when the key is turned to "ON," engine not running, as part of the bulb check. Does air bag warning lamp illuminate? If it doesn't, check the 10A fuse #30 in the fuse block, as this powers both of these lamps. If the air bag warning lamp does illuminate during the bulb check, you'll have to pull the cluster out and check the bulb. If the bulb is ok, then you may have a circuit issue between the MIL bulb and the ECM or a bad ECM.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

IAC's are good at frying the ECU on those models. If when you try to run codes and you don't even get ECU to come up then that is the problem. Otherwise you need to get a tester that has a data monitor function.


----------

